# Best HDMI cable for in wall installation?



## michael (May 6, 2014)

Hi guys,

I need to know what future should see in HDMI cable before I buy it?

I need to know?

Which brand should I buy ? (The one which I can buy from India Online)
What features should I look into HDMI Cable? Which is latest Technology?
What 1.4 HDMi and 2.0 HDMi cable?

My requirement to to connect my CPU to my Monitor from max 12feet distance. Also connect my 3D TV for viewing.

You could also suggest me from following link 
http://www.flipkart.com/search?q=hdmi+cables&as=off&as-show=on&otracker=start#jumpTo=1700|40

Please advise.
Michael


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 6, 2014)

Hello,

The PC/TV cables industry is one of the biggest rip-offs, especially for HDMI cables. Here's a good article that explains more:

http://www.cnet.com/uk/news/hdmi-cable-buying-guide/

Basically, there is almost no difference between the cheap and expensive HDMI cables. The only difference that can be made is the use of materials and signal degradation at longer lengths of cable. My advice is if you're concerned about quality, use two HDMI cables and an HDMI repeater.

Layton


----------



## Kursah (May 6, 2014)

The biggest difference is that a better cable will have a better shielding. HDMI cables can experience interference, I know this from running super cheap cables near bundles of power cords. Don't do that. If you do, buy the better cable. But even then, I would have trouble spending more than $10-15 for a cable....and never $100+...ever ever ever. Honestly, for 99% of needs...the cheap cables will do the job and you'd never ever notice the difference.

Like stated above, signal degradation is another concern with length...and a repeater is a good solution.


----------



## michael (May 6, 2014)

Thanks  to Kursah and LaytonJnr.

I have understood that for long distance we need good brand.

My need is max 8 to 10 meters only, hopefully any brand will work then.


----------



## michael (May 6, 2014)

What is Audio return feature in HDMI?

is it included in 1.4 HDMI cable?


----------



## michael (May 6, 2014)

got it:-

*Definition: *Audio Return Channel (ARC) is a very practical feature that has been introduced inHDMI ver1.4. What this function allows, if both a home theater receiver and a TV have HDMI ver1.4 and offer this feature, is that you can transfer audio from the TV back to a home theater receiver and listen to your TV's audio through your home theater audio system instead of the TV's speakers without having to connect a second cable between the TV and home theater system.


----------



## michael (May 6, 2014)

is this good one?

http://www.amazon.in/Meter-Feets-Version-CABLE-1080p/dp/B00H0D1C7U?tag=googinhydr18418-21

this looks very cheap around $ 10 for 10 meters. that too 1.4


----------



## newbsandwich (May 6, 2014)

Monoprice.  Shop there for cables, best prices usually and very good products.


----------



## AsRock (May 6, 2014)

Should make sure it's made to go in wall too,  The chance iit starting a fire is very low but if there ever was one last thing you want is more plastic melting inside the walls.


----------



## Batou1986 (May 6, 2014)

michael said:


> is this good one?
> 
> http://www.amazon.in/Meter-Feets-Version-CABLE-1080p/dp/B00H0D1C7U?tag=googinhydr18418-21
> 
> this looks very cheap around $ 10 for 10 meters. that too 1.4


I would recommend something with smooth sleeving if you are going to be running it in wall, the woven sleeve tends to snag on things easily.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 7, 2014)

No difference between cheap and high end HDMI? Well, that all depends where you buy the cheap ones. Never trust sub $5 cables from places that sell everything but the kitchen sink (Newegg, Amazon, etc). They can have really cheap plugs on the end that fall apart.

As mentioned, Monoprice is VERY good. They even have low priced HDMI cables that come with ferrite cores built in (helps limit static). It's not a good idea to go over 25' though (7.5m).


----------



## Aquinus (May 7, 2014)

michael said:


> Thanks  to Kursah and LaytonJnr.
> 
> I have understood that for long distance we need good brand.
> 
> My need is max 8 to 10 meters only, hopefully any brand will work then.





michael said:


> What is Audio return feature in HDMI?
> 
> is it included in 1.4 HDMI cable?





michael said:


> got it:-
> 
> *Definition: *Audio Return Channel (ARC) is a very practical feature that has been introduced inHDMI ver1.4. What this function allows, if both a home theater receiver and a TV have HDMI ver1.4 and offer this feature, is that you can transfer audio from the TV back to a home theater receiver and listen to your TV's audio through your home theater audio system instead of the TV's speakers without having to connect a second cable between the TV and home theater system.





michael said:


> is this good one?
> 
> http://www.amazon.in/Meter-Feets-Version-CABLE-1080p/dp/B00H0D1C7U?tag=googinhydr18418-21
> 
> this looks very cheap around $ 10 for 10 meters. that too 1.4



Woah buddy. It's called an edit button. I recommend using it as bumping a thread over and over again is against the rules. I know you've been asked to use it before, I assume you forgot.

Cables are cables as many have said, the difference is shielding. Longer HDMI cable lengths need more shielding because they're susceptible to losses at higher lengths and as the signal degrades the ratio of noise to the signal starts getting smaller and eventually there is so much noise and not enough signal that it won't work. Shielding solves one problem, and that's to keep EMI as low as possible but it doesn't solve the signal degradation problem which @LaytonJnr already eluded to is that you may need an HDMI repeater if you're going very long lengths. It's worth noting that you still will want a shielded cable if you're going over any significant amount of distance, even with an HDMI repeater, you will want a shielded cable for any length of cable over 15 meters in my personal opinion.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (May 7, 2014)

I cannot speak to India when it comes to purchasing.  What I can offer is the following:

1) There are in-wall rated HDMI cables.  They generally include extra shielding, and are thus slightly more expensive.
2) We don't know how far you are running the cable.  A 10' in wall installation is good for pretty much anything but the cheapest cables.  A 50' run requires real cables, or potentially redmere chips installed within the plugs to make sure the latency isn't an issue.
3) Get the best you can get.  HDMI has multiple specifications.  Look here for the differences: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI#Versions.  The short answer is that 2.0 is the best, but 1.4b should do you for everything available right now.


I personally like http://www.mycablemart.com.  They don't have a large presence outside of the US, but they do a good job of showing you the relative difference between cables.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 7, 2014)

I bought several of these when installing my media center and routing cables through walls. 

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10240&cs_id=1024012&p_id=4160&seq=1&format=2

Flat cables are far easier to work with if you need to maneuver through different walls, etc. Plus, the ones I linked too are top quality.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 7, 2014)

If they really wanted to tout those flat cables as more tidy, they'd offer ones with right angle plugs. In wall they're not really any better, except maybe around corners.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (May 7, 2014)

gonna have to agree with monoprice.  its the only place i buy hdmi cables from now.  they have good better and best selections too so you get options.


----------



## michael (May 7, 2014)

Thanks for replies.
My requirement is 3 10 meters HDMI cables which are 1.4 V
I guess for 10 meters anything will do. I have used high quility plstic pipes to route my HDMI cables under floors.


----------

